# Teresa And I Really Need Your Prayers...



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 31, 2016)

Since I hang out mostly in the Campfire Forum, I posted the following over there.

I would appreciate it very much if you would please take the time to click on this link and send up some Prayers for Teresa and Me.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=10438173#post10438173


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 31, 2016)

Prayers said for Teresa and you. Praying for comfort and support from the Man upstairs.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 31, 2016)

I pray that all these sufferings will bring you two closer than you could possibly imagine to Jesus.Also that even in the darkest of trials, the light of Jesus would shine through it all for Teresa's good.
As the hymn-writer penned, "Just one glimpse of Him in glory will all the toils of life repay."

I love what Job was able to say,after losing ten children in one day, "The Lord gives and the Lord taketh away. Blessed be the name of the Lord."


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 2, 2016)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 2, 2016)

She is in my Prayers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 9, 2016)

Prayers to you both for strength and faith.


----------



## riverbank (Nov 10, 2016)

Prayers from mine to yours.


----------



## fredw (Nov 10, 2016)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2017)

Eagle, I will send the best one I can up. Prayer does help my friend. We all need it to face the rigors of life. Just have to believe there is a better plan out there for all of us, that we cannot really understand. Stay Strong and God Bless.


----------



## pine floor (Jan 17, 2017)

E E, still praying  for yall. Seen where you posted on the campfire also and more Prayers there also. Be strong, and put yalls beliefs in Gods hands.

PF and Ms PF


----------

